# Serveo.NL - KVM Cloud Server - 512 MB SSD only €24,00/y



## Serveo (Jul 7, 2015)

At Serveo we offer you NL Cloud Servers for an unbeatable price! We would like to celebrate our 2400th customer with you by offering the following promotion packages for only € 24,00 per year!

Our customers give us a five star overall client feedback score:

http://www.hostingreview.nl/providers/serveo

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.serveo.nl

*Our platform*

During the development of our VPS platform reliability, scalability and speed were key factors. A VPS shouldn't relay on hardware load or hardware failure. This is why we developed a fully redundant cluster were all components have an active / active failover. We invested heavily in a redundant PoweredSSD (cache) NexentaStor (ZFS), where the 45 spindle JBODS guarantee a good I/O performance.

*Standard Included*

✔ Online in 55 seconds

✔ No overselling

✔ Choose your desired OS template (See below)

✔ 1 IPv4 address

✔ 100 Mbit uplink

✔ OnApp & KVM powered

✔ Selfhealing

✔ High-availability

✔ SSD Cached ZFS SAN's in HA

✔ SLA: Best effort

✔ Fully manageable using our panel my.serveo.nl

*512-AMS Cloud Server* / 512 MB RAM / 1 Core / 10 GB High I/O poweredSSD DiskSpace / 1 TB premium Data Traffic

€ 24,-/y - Order >>

*Questions?*

Send us an e-mail at [email protected] or check with our live chat!

*OS Templates*

• Arch Linux 2014 x64

• CentOS 6.5 x64/x86

• CentOS 7.0 x64/x86

• Debian 7.0 x64

• Debian 6.0 x64

• Elastix 1.6.0 x86

• Fedora 19 x64

• FreeBSD 10.0 x64

• Gentoo 12.1 x64

• openSUSE 12.1 x64

• Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.0 x64

• Ubuntu 14.04 x64

• Ubuntu 12.04 x64

• DirectAdmin (CentOS 6.3 x64)

• CloudLinux + DirectAdmin (CloudLinux Server 6.4 x64)

• Stackato 2.0.5 (Ubuntu 12.04 x64)

• pfSense 2.1.5 (FreeBSD x64)

• Vyatta Core 6.5 (Debian 6.0 x64)

Looking for other OS templates or Apps? Let us know and we do be happy to add.

*Network*

• Ripe NCC Lir Member

• Fully Redundant Network

• Juniper CORE

• Foundry Switches

• Hibernia Networks (Atrato-IP)

• IPv6 Available

*Other*

Online in: 55 seconds

Support: ticket, e-mail and phone

Emergency number: Yes, 24x7

Invoice: Month, quarter, semi-annual or annual

Prices: excl. 21% VAT

Payment: PayPal, Bitcoin (Bit-Pay), Credit/Debit Card (Stripe), iDEAL, Bank

Datacentre: Interxion AMS5 NL

Datacentre location: Schiphol-Rijk (Amsterdam) NL

Powerfeed: Redundant

*Company info*

Serveo

Minrebroederstraat 11-D

3512 GS Utrecht

The Netherlands

Chamber of Commerce: 30212937 (Utrecht)

VAT-number: NL1903.06.944.B01

*Contact info*

Website: http://www.serveo.nl/en/www.serveo.nl

E-Mail: [email [email protected]][email protected]

Phone: +31 (0) 85 600 6000


----------

